# cafeaua/cafeaul; soare/soarele



## Áskera

Salut tuturor!

I was looking for the singular definite article nominative form of "cafea" and "soare" at Dictionar Englez Roman - English Romanian Dictionary Online (dictionare.com - Romanian nouns declension and dictionare.com - Romanian nouns declension respectively), and it appears to be "cafeaul" and "soare".

I'm not convinced of this because I have already read several times "cafeaua" and "soarele". Is it an error of that web dictionary, or is there something else about this declensions I haven't learned yet ?

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Cafea*ul* is totally wrong, probably a big typo: cafea & cafeaua; soare & soarele are the correct declensions.


----------



## Áskera

Thanks, farscape, for your help.

And what about _bărbie_? Its plural is _bărbi _or _bărbii_? In that dictionary it appears to be the former, with one "i", but I searched in the Wiktionary and it says it is the latter, with two. Which one is correct?


----------



## irinet

Hi,
1.We have "barbă" (= beard) in the singular, and "bărbi" in the plural.
2. And we have "bărbi*e*" as in 'chin', having the plural form as it follows: we drop the final 'e', and we get 'bărbi' to which we add the 'i' for the plural. The result is bărbi*i.
*
Similarly it happens to "copi_*e*_" (=Xerox copy) in the singular, and we get copi*i* in the plural. Or with 'rochie' (=dress) - rochii (dresses)

And besides what you and Farscape have already observed as incorrect in coffee declension, there is one more thing to correct about what you have found in those dictionaries.

Indefinite Article
D-G  unei caf*ele 

unei* cafea


----------



## Áskera

Thank you, irinet! Excellent explanation. You are so nice!


----------



## irinet

If I may add one more thing for a final clarification. You may also find interesting about 'beard' that 1. *băr`bii* in the plural have the accent on the 2nd syllable 2. while in the *Dative* *singular*, the same 'beard' moves the accent to the 1st syl. and takes the 2nd *i *for the Dative, as you can see: `*bărbii. 
*
(The chin has the Dative 'bărbi*e*i'.)

_So, it seems that the occurence of *i *is a bit confusing as it can fill two different positions within the same word: 1. plural mark; 2. Dative mark.

You are welcome ._


----------



## metaphrastes

@Áskera, dexonline.ro has very good and reliable declension and conjugation tables, including stress marks. The only shortcoming for a beginner is that they have just Romanian-Romanian dictionaries and no English-Romanian or Romanian-English ones. But, since your native language is a Latin one, too, this will not be a major obstacle, it seems me - among many synonymous, hardly you will not find some with a Latin root and easily recognizable.

They have a huge and ever-growing database including many dictionaries, some of them specialized ones, so that hardly they will not recognize an existent word. In a single interface, the software recognizes any inflected word form (with the exception of vocative forms that are being included but not still complete, to my knowledge) and provides flexion tables, as said.

Take a look here: dexonline. And here, too: dexonline. See how clear and complete is the verb conjugation table.


----------



## Áskera

Thank you a lot, metaphrastes!


----------

